# Father, son accused of shooting at, chasing teens on 4-wheelers, deputy says



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.wapt.com/article/father...ing-teens-on-4-wheelers-sheriff-says/34195691


----------



## Budlight_909 (Aug 31, 2020)

i question whether or not those teens actually started the BS.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

I don't like it when I pre-judge on appearance,,,
But this time I can't help it.

I'm automatically sympathetic to the teenagers.

Aarond

.


----------

